# CTA Cornary Arteries



## pattivest (Oct 18, 2007)

This is a question for those of you who code for the hospital side.  When a patient has a CTA of Coronary Arteries (0146T) should you also code for the low osmolar contrast media with a Q9949.  This is a new area for me and I am a little confused.


----------



## aklein (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi, 
I code for a large cardiovascular practice.  We actually do these ct's in our office.  We bill 0146T with Q9950 and we get paid by most ins. co.  Your Q code depends on the amount of contrast per ml.  Hope this helps.

Amanda Miller CNA, CPC


----------

